# WTB: 4.2 V8 Block & 01E manual conversion



## RS_666 (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking for

- Audi 4.2 40V V8 short block complete with good cylinders 

- Audi A6 C5 01E manual conversion with 4.11 final drive gearbox ratio.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

